# Pot Cookies...Dont eat too much!



## fr500c (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. So I made butter with the trimmings/stems off of my Kali Mist harvest. I ground everything up and had about a medium sized mixing bowl worth. Anyways, I ended up using it all with 1 stick of butter. And with that 1 stick I made 6 cookies.

Well needless to say I ate the cookie at 4pm...and at 2am I was still extremely baked and tripping out I could not sleep. I guess i'll just eat half next time. 

Awesome.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 24, 2009)

dude, cant you cook the weed in oil and still get the same effect, oh, and yeah, i know what you mean, that shit fucks you up.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Sep 24, 2009)

I usually use two and a half sticks and make a batch of butter cookies (about 20). Mine are friggin strong, so I bet you had a helluva time!


----------



## Kush baby Kush (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice, I cant wait till my baby is done shes a monster im going to try some butter.

~Keep on Keepin on


----------



## Kingb420 (Sep 24, 2009)

NoSwagBag said:


> I usually use two and a half sticks and make a batch of butter cookies (about 20). Mine are friggin strong, so I bet you had a helluva time!




i cant find many recipes for alot of butter/oil cookies, i have the herseys mix now and only uses 1/4 cup of oil, thats only like 3/4 of a stick. made 25, had to eat 3


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 24, 2009)

what amount of clippings do you actually need in order to make some cookies or brownies with the butter that are actually potent? i know you get like 1 gram of hash per 10 grams of trimmings, does this ratio work in the same way with making butter for example.... if i used 10 grams of trimmings would that be equivalent of using 1 gram of hash in the cookies or whatever...?


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 24, 2009)

can anyone tell me if you can extract the thc with cooking oil?


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, works very well. Also can use coconut oil, cocoa butter, etc.


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 24, 2009)

Barrelhse said:


> Yes, works very well. Also can use coconut oil, cocoa butter, etc.


thanx man, gonna make some brownies tomorrow, let you how it turns out.


----------



## fr500c (Sep 25, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> dude, cant you cook the weed in oil and still get the same effect, oh, and yeah, i know what you mean, that shit fucks you up.


Yep, can make oil or butter.


----------



## fr500c (Sep 25, 2009)

Kinda funny...kinda sad. 

I came home last night to find my dog zoned out pretty hard. A walk into the kitchen later would reveal an empty plate on the floor. Apparently he really wanted to eat the last 2 cookies. Well..I hope he had a good time I was looking forward to them this weekend.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

I know ppl have seen this or heard it, but it's still so funny. It''s the same with Brownies!! Listen to the person off camera near the end... 


[youtube]F-rDAL_nPOU[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 25, 2009)

haha she snorted


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 25, 2009)

funny stuff 

my butter is solidifying in the fridge as we speak, shoved arou/nd 30g of trimming and popcorn bud in there with 1 1/4 sticks of butter


----------



## Wavels (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL
Very funny.
This reminds of an overindulgence of my own.
A few years ago, I made some cookies with buds, trimmings and butter (modified pouch of Betty Crocker peanut butter).
Anyway, I should have known better than to eat more than one, so like a doofus, I ate two whole cookies! After consuming the yummy cookies with great gusto, I proceeded to cut my lawn. I used my self-propelled push mower. After about ½ hour or so I started to think that the mower was vibrating much more than it shouldI checked the blades and everything seemed ok.
I continued to cut away and became aware of the creeping effects of the cookies as my smile grew wider and wider. I was in a nice productive zone, feeling quite intoxicated and enjoying the sensation of the ganja coursing through my veins.
Upon completion of the job I noticed that I was vibrating more than ever. I felt like an electric razor.
The buzzing sensation continued to intensifyHOLY COW! For awhile I actually thought I was in big troubleby now I was vibrating like a tuning fork. I had never felt anything remotely like this.
After about 3 hours of buzzing away I finally began to return to a more normal existence.
Well, needless to say that after this experience, when I make a fresh batch of cookies, I only try ½ to one full cookie to determine potency.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

That's so funny!! 

I think everyone has at least one of those stories, either happening to them or someone they know. 

When I was just a teenager, me and a couple of buddies were skillet frying weed and packing gel caps. We made about 50 of them. We were going to a party that night and long story short my sister was there (older) and popped 5 of them. We had to leave about two hours later, because my sis was really out of it and couldn't walk let alone drive. Picker her car up the next day.... I told her not to take 5..... we had done them before and knew that was two too many....


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 26, 2009)

holy shit! if you put your desired amount of weed into about a quarter cup of cooking oil and kinda fry it for about ten mins. on medium heat and then strain the weed out of it keeping the oil you will then have superb cannaoil, so many applications, mac n cheese, brownies, etc.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 26, 2009)

You should bake it first. As soon as you can smell it... pull it out and let it cool. Then fry it. It converts the thc up.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You should bake it first. As soon as you can smell it... pull it out and let it cool. Then fry it. It converts the thc up.


what i read also, same reason that if you are making cannabutter you boil the thing first and then let it simmer. converts the TCHC or something to THC

here we go



> the THC becomes decarboxylated. This is a very rapid and natural process that takes place when temperatures reach over 100C. What happens is the carboxyl group (COOH) on the end of the THCA hydrocarbon chain is destroyed, leaving a hydrogen atom in place. This process converts THCA to THC, processing it into a use able psychoactive form


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 26, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> can anyone tell me if you can extract the thc with cooking oil?


i use Everclear


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes tip top. It converts the THC-A into THC and makes for a stronger high. 250deg for about 20 minutes. When the smell gets strong in the kitchen... ur done.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, im just really getting into edibles and have come to a conclusion...dont make delicious shit that gets you stoned. its dangerous.

so far ice made several different kinds of cookies, a couple kinds of ice cream, and some fudge. and every time it was just too good to stop, then naptime.

i love it.


----------



## 420ever (Sep 28, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> lol, im just really getting into edibles and have come to a conclusion...dont make delicious shit that gets you stoned. its dangerous.
> 
> so far ice made several different kinds of cookies, a couple kinds of ice cream, and some fudge. and every time it was just too good to stop, then naptime.
> 
> i love it.


 So last night i made cannabutter with the water boiling method and about 10 grams of sum good ass weed came out with half a cup of cbutter, so i tossed that off into sum chocolate chip cookies an that made 10 huge 6 by 6 awesome cookies 
so far ive made that , brownies with the oil and hash , and ive made a bunch of different hashes 
cooking with pot is sweet


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 28, 2009)

420ever said:


> So last night i made cannabutter with the water boiling method and about 10 grams of sum good ass weed came out with half a cup of cbutter, so i tossed that off into sum chocolate chip cookies an that made 10 huge 6 by 6 awesome cookies
> so far ive made that , brownies with the oil and hash , and ive made a bunch of different hashes
> cooking with pot is sweet


 
give this one a whirl. no ice cream maker needed.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/239967-slikwill13s-ganja-ice-cream-hour.html


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Sep 28, 2009)

i used vaporized pot and it still put me to sleep!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2009)

well his is kinda on-topic.

just been into the supermarkets (actually signposted as megastores!) and the ONLY cookie mix that required butter, required 20g of butter for the whole batch, i bought it, but 20g, fuck that! i have like 250g to cook with!

anyone know of any good cookie kits or just a good simple recipe to do it yourself (i like kits as i don't even have scales at home  everything is done using teaspoons and tablespoons


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> well his is kinda on-topic.
> 
> just been into the supermarkets (actually signposted as megastores!) and the ONLY cookie mix that required butter, required 20g of butter for the whole batch, i bought it, but 20g, fuck that! i have like 250g to cook with!
> 
> anyone know of any good cookie kits or just a good simple recipe to do it yourself (i like kits as i don't even have scales at home  everything is done using teaspoons and tablespoons


you can use butter in place of oil in most baking recipies. heres the conversion.

1 cup oil = 1/2 Lb butter

next time make oil if thats what your going to use.

heres my choc chip cookie recipie that uses butter.(sorry, i dont use mix's)

2 sticks butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon water
1 teaspoon vanilla ext.

mix in large bowl then add 

2 eggs

mix then add

2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

mix then add

choc chips, nuts, ect...

i spread the whole deal on a greased cookie sheet and it gets 375F for about 16-17 minutes.

cut cookies just like brownies.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2009)

cheers man, that looks like a banging recipe. by 2 sticks do you mean ~500g? (i am just down off sunbathing and smoking on the hot roof, i'm a gonner! does butter come in 250g bars? i think that's right)

time to go shopping. it's gonna be an expensive day, got lured into the chinese supmarket and spent £30 before i noticed  nooooooooooooooodle


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 29, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> cheers man, that looks like a banging recipe. by 2 sticks do you mean ~500g? (i am just down off sunbathing and smoking on the hot roof, i'm a gonner! does butter come in 250g bars? i think that's right)
> 
> time to go shopping. it's gonna be an expensive day, got lured into the chinese supmarket and spent £30 before i noticed  nooooooooooooooodle


 
453g is what it says on my package of 4 sticks of butter. forgive me, my grasp of the metric system is limited to weighing drugs and not butter(why, oh why doesnt the US adopt the metric sys!??)

a US stick of butter is 113g so for my recipie 225-230g should work. i just checked my measuring cup and 1 cup US measure looks like 250ml metric.

that ought to get you rolling!


EDIT: dont you guys use celsius instead of farenhiet as well? dont forget that conversion too!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> 453g is what it says on my package of 4 sticks of butter. forgive me, my grasp of the metric system is limited to weighing drugs and not butter(why, oh why doesnt the US adopt the metric sys!??)
> 
> a US stick of butter is 113g so for my recipie 225-230g should work. i just checked my measuring cup and 1 cup US measure looks like 250ml metric.
> 
> ...


celcius as well, yup  we legally work in kilograms and such, but people will still insist on asking for a pound of this, 8 ounces of that in shops etc.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1078648/Victory-Metric-Martyrs-finally-win-right-sell-fruit-veg-pounds-ounces.html

messed up eh 

so the recipe is good for what i have, excellent


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2009)

right, so conclusion is that that is one DAMNED tasty reciepe  hint, soften your butter first


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2009)

so got 20 out of the batch of 30g of green that went in, i ate one, waited an hour, nothing, so i did the sensible thing and ate another 3 

i have slowly been falling apart peice by peice, all over the floor. since about 2pm. have to say i'm kinda loving it, i'm not subtle though. no siiiiiiir, i look like a mongaloid!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 30, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> so got 20 out of the batch of 30g of green that went in, i ate one, waited an hour, nothing, *so i did the sensible thing and ate another 3 *
> 
> i have slowly been falling apart peice by peice, all over the floor. since about 2pm. have to say i'm kinda loving it, i'm not subtle though. no siiiiiiir, i look like a mongaloid!


 
LOL, theyre sneaky because you have the urge to smoke as well.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2009)

tell me about it  i just smoked the largest widow joint on my ledge, i was scared shuffling out, i can normally dane eyes closed to it, i plain dragged my self along on my chest on the way back. the smoke is also ultra intense. i;ve been smoking my california hash, which generally dose nowt for my head in any way, it's putting me in my place today


----------

